# Croatian (CBS): trijebiti, prebirati



## kudikamo

"Ubrzo su postali dijelom čudnovate faune tih predjela i strvinari, naviknuti na njihovu prisutnost, dirinčili su kraj njih, graktali, lepetali, *trijebili/ prebirali *žutim kljunovima, kao da im pomažu otkriti trunke dragocjene nečistoće."


Koja riječ bolje odgovara?


----------



## doorman

_Prebirati kljunom_ znam šta znači, ali za izraz _trijebiti kljunom_ nikad nisam čuo.


----------



## Duya

doorman said:


> _Prebirati kljunom_ znam šta znači, ali za izraz _trijebiti kljunom_ nikad nisam čuo.



Pa što da ne... Mada bih ja očekivao objekat uz "trijebiti", tj. trijebiti travu/zrnevlje/ itd., malo zvuči nedorečeno bez njega. "Prebirati" ipak bolje zvuči u kontekstu.


----------



## sauge

Prebirali su, da. 
Ali što znači da su "strvinari dirinčili"?


----------



## kudikamo

"Dirinčiti" = (Anićev Veliki rječnik hrv.j,)= ekspr. raditi teške, dugotrajne i nezahvalne posolove; vrlo naporno raditi, mučiti se, rintati. 
Turcizam.

Na originalu na španjolskom je "laborar".


----------



## phosphore

Problem je što se "dirinčiti" obično odnosi na neko fizikalisanje na podnevnom suncu i ni meni nije jasna slika strvinara koji "dirinče".


----------



## kudikamo

Ok, hvala. Očito sam se zanijela.


----------



## sauge

Haha, ma u redu. Istina je da taj glagol to znači. 
A naš Vinja veli, između ostalog: "pokušavati, nastojati, trsiti se, truditi se". Meni se čini da je "dirinčiti" dosta obilježeno; ja sam u jednom sličnom kontekstu koristila "rintati", ali tada je trebalo dočarati muškarce koji nose kamenje po pustinji.

E, a za tvoje ptičice... "trudili su se kraj njih"? (nisam ni time baš oduševljena...)


----------



## DenisBiH

Ne znam, i meni je u početku _dirinčili_ zazvučalo malo čudno, ali na drugo i čitanja poslije, i ne toliko. Ipak se radi o književnom jeziku a ne svakodnevnom govoru...tako da bi po meni i dirinčiti i rintati i moglo proći ovdje. Mislim, ne bi trebalo da je neobičnije od ovog "trunke dragocjene nečistoće". Ako bi se baš htjelo izbjeći _dirinčili_, onda možda "naporno/vrijedno su radili".

S tim da imaju i opcije _rabotali_ i _kulučili_. Kulučili mi ne izgleda ništa bolje, ali rabotali?

http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=dl1uURU%3D


----------



## Majalj

I ja bih radije stavila "vrijedno radili" ili "naporno radili" nego "dirinčili" (nisam ni obratila pažnju na tu riječ), jer se radi o pticama, a za mene "dirinčiti" znači baš ovo kako je Phosphore napisao.  

"Kuluk" je rad za tuđi račun, a strvinari ipak rade sebi...


----------

